# Sephora by OPI Already Famous Dupe



## loveoontherocks (Jan 8, 2011)

Does anyone know the Wet N' Wild dupe for this? I keep hearing that there is one, but I can't find it when I google it!!


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 8, 2011)

Wet N Wild Craze Nail Color in Shield.


----------



## loveoontherocks (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 8, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 10, 2011)

*moving to nail forum*


----------

